# How To Tie Looped Tubes With Tying Ribbon



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I've recently been looking into tying ribbon and seems to be pretty good looking. But I have one problem. I shoot looped tubes and I have a flat band tying jig that I don't use for my tubes as it doesn't seem to work for them. It's a little red dankung band jig does anyone know a way to tie looped tubes with this jig? Or does anyone know a jig-free way of tying looped tubes with tying ribbon?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If this is the jig you have, this is how I tie tubesets with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> If this is the jig you have, this is how I tie tubesets with it. Hope this helps.


Yes that really helped cheers mate!


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I had one of those dankung rig makes and had a lot of problems with the tubes slipping. I bought this one above off Ebay for about £1.30. The artery forceps were about £5 and slipped some 2040 tubing over the ends. Have no problems know with the tubing slipping.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Devon minnow said:


> IMG_1801.JPG
> I had one of those dankung rig makes and had a lot of problems with the tubes slipping. I bought this one above off Ebay for about £1.30. The artery forceps were about £5 and slipped some 2040 tubing over the ends. Have no problems know with the tubing slipping.


That looks good. Could you send me the link to that product if possible?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the yellow ebay jigs too, here is a link to the one I bought. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rubber-Band-Helper-Resin-Assistant-Catapult-Tying-Tools-Adjustable-easy-Portable/382746863119?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I like the yellow ebay jigs too, here is a link to the one I bought.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rubber-Band-Helper-Resin-Assistant-Catapult-Tying-Tools-Adjustable-easy-Portable/382746863119?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Cheers mate. Would you advise to tie with cotton or with tying ribbon? Does the ribbon prolong band life?


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Been using ribbon lately, had no problems upto press.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I only tie with cotton utility twine to tie. Never had any issues with this method. Constrictor knot and a little prestretch on tubes and I get as long a band life as anyone else I have heard from. Can not speak to the use of the ribbon, maybe someone with more experience can chime in? I have used cuffs which requires a certain type of tool (you can make one). I will post the link I learned from as soon as I find it  The cuff method lasts just as long as tied sets and only requires a bit of tubing, pouch and the aforementioned tool.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is a link to the official tool it can be found cheaper or you can fashion one from stiff wire. I have a pictorial of how to use it on my other hard drive apparently so I will dig it out and post it as soon as I can. There are other ways to do basically the same thing with forceps and even needle nose pliers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-Steel-Hunting-Slingshot-Rubber-Band-Tied-Assistant-Helper-Hunting-Tool/113062246363?hash=item1a5308f7db:g:gvYAAOSwhHJbIgF-


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

I use cuffs on heavy setup or if I want to alter the draw length but on lighter setup like 1632 I use ribbon


----------

